# just about to call it quits i think.



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

Uber eats in australia is causing to much hassle and very little profit.

reason being is theres too many KMS involved and moped services are to expensive to make it worth while.

By choosing to work for UE you are making yourself vunerable, its a job for poor people, after expenses IM barely making more than Welfare.

i ONLY earned 12K$ over 8 months, but i spend near 5K$ maintaining my vehicles and buying fuel etc etc etc. that an earning OF PROFITS UNDER 7K for 8 months, working as a labourer i could have earned that in much less time.


i quit UBER EATS.

NOTHING MORE TO SAY


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

It’s the I think. That makes the statement suspect.


----------

